# It was on fire last night!!!!



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

NOT! Gigged from 8-4am and got eight fish. Probably went 10 miles on the trolling motor. One nice one and the rest were cookie cutter 14"'ers. I'd post a pic but I don't feel like having to track the guy down that called my hard earned fish too small to slap.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Story of the season cover an ass load of water and not much to show.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

It's Bushs fault


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Flounder9.75 said:


> It's Bushs fault


 That's what I was thinking lol


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

*Had to post this to get to my 100th post*

100


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

GIggaMon said:


> 100


:ban::ban::ban:










Just yanking your chain...


----------

